# Own a P229 in .40 have the .357 Sig barrel as well.Can you put a 9mm barrel in it ?



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

I know of course id have to have 9mm mags.Glocks were great about that. would be great if the Sig could do it as well.


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

No one..?


----------



## Miller319 (Nov 29, 2010)

You'll need the magazines, slide and barrel.

Check out this post. I have a quote from the dealer.

http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/32948-sig-xchange.html


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, I have a P226 in 40 and I have all three barrels!
As long as your 229 is a 40 or 357SIG to start with. You'll have to get a Bar-Sto 9mm barrel and may have to have it "fitted".
You might want to change the re-coil spring, a little lighter.

Lateck,


----------

